# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل تجمع (حم) على (حواميم) ؟

## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

قال العلامةمحمود شكري الألوسي عن جمع (حم): "ويجمع على حواميم وحاميمات ... وأما الأول فقد تقدم عدة أخبار فيه، ولا أظن أن أحدًا ينكر صحة جمعها, أو يزعم أن لفظ حواميم فيها من تحريف الرواة الأعاجم ... وذهب الجواليقي والحريري وابن الجوزي إلى أنه لا يقال حواميم، وفي الصحاح عن الفراء: "أن قول العامة الحواميم ليس من كلام العرب"(1).
وأما الذين جوزوا ذلك الجمع فقد جوزوه لأنه ورد في عدة أحاديث مجموعًا هكذا، ومن هذه الأحاديث: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((الحواميم ديباج القرآن))  وكذا ((الحواميم سبع وأبواب جهنم سبع)) وكذا ((... فمن أحب أن يرتع في رياض الجنة فليقرأ الحواميم))  وكذا ((الحواميم في القرآن كمثل الحبرات في الثياب))  وقول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ((لكل شيء لباب، ولباب القرآن الحواميم)) قال السمين الحلبي: "فإن صحت هذه الأحاديث فهي الفصل في ذلك" (2)
ذكر ابن كثير في تفسيره أن بعض السلف منهم محمد بن سيرين قد كره أن يقال: الحواميم, وإنما يقال آل حم. ثم ذكر بعض الأحاديث التي فيها الحواميم، كأنه يلفت النظر إلى أنها وردت في لغة الحديث النبوية(3)
وذكر السيوطي عن ابن خالويه في كتاب ( ليس) أنه قال: الحواميم ليس من كلام العرب، إنما هو من كلام الصبيان، تقول: تعلمنا الحواميم، وإنما يقال: آل حاميم كما قال الكميت:
 وجدنا لكم في آل حاميم أية  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:   :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تأولها منا تقي ومعرب (4) 

  وقال الشيخ أبو حيان رحمه الله تعالى في بداية تفسير سورة غافر: "سبع الحواميم مكيات، قالوا بإجماع ... وفي الحديث (إن الحواميم ديباج القرآن) وفيه (من أراد أن يرتع في رياض مونقة من الجنة فليقرأ الحواميم) وفيه (مثل الحواميم في القرآن مثل الحبرات في الثياب) وهذه الحواميم مقصورة على المواعظ والزجر وطرق الآخرة، وهي قصار لا تلحق فيها سآمة"(5). ثم قال: "ومُنعتِ الصرفَ للعلمية، أو العلمية وشبه العجمة؛ لأن فاعيل ليس من أوزان العرب؛ وإنما وجد ذلك في العجم نحو: قابيل وهابيل، وتقدم فيما روي في الحديث جمع (حم) على الحواميم، كما جمع طس على الطواسين، وحكى صاحب زاد المسير عن شيخه ابن منصور اللغوي أنه قال: "من الخطأ أن تقول قرأت الحواميم، وليس من كلام العرب, والصواب أن يقول قرأت آل حم، وفي حديث ابن مسعود: "إذا وقعتَ في آل حميم وقعت في روضات دمثات" انتهى. فإن صح من لفظ الرسول أنه قال (الحواميم) كان حجة على من منع ذلك، وإن كان نقل بالمعنى؛ أمكن أن يكون من تحريف الأعاجم، ألا ترى لفظ ابن مسعود؛  "إذا وقعت في آل حميم" وقول الكميت: وجدنا لكم في آل حاميم آية"(6)
 وحسبما وقفت عليه من الأحاديث المرفوعة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه لم يصح حديث فيه كلمة (الحواميم), فحديث (الحواميم ديباج القرآن) قال عنه الألباني رحمه الله تعالى: موضوع، (السلسلة الضعيفة 3537) وحديث (الحواميم روضة من رياض الجنة) قال عنه: ضعيف ( ضعيف الجامع 2801)  وحديث (... وأعطاني ما بين الطواسين إلى الحواميم مكان الزبور) قال عنه: ضعيف جدًا (ضعيف الجامع 3051)، وحديث (الحواميم سبع وأبواب جهنم سبع...) ضعيف (ضعيف الجامع 2802) وأما حديث (مثل الحواميم في القرآن كمثل الحبرات في الثياب) فلم أعثر عليه, ولا من تحدث عن صحته أوضعفه. والله تعالى أعلم.
--------------------------------
([1])  روح المعاني جـ 24/ ص40 باختصار.
 ([2])  الدر المصون جـ 9/ ص451، وانظر أيضًا تفسير اللباب لابن عادل جـ17/ ص5 .
 ([3])  تفسير القرآن العظيم لابن كثير جـ7 / ص 126, 
 ([4])  المزهر في علوم اللغة جـ1/ ص 246.
 ([5])  تفسير البحر المحيط لأبي حيان 7/ 429
 ([6])  المرجع السابق 7/429

----------


## محمد أبومعاذ البخاري

أحسن الله إليكم ـ شيخنا الفاضل ـ .. 
أحببت أن أشارككم بحثكم المبارك ,  فقلت : 
مجموع ما ذكرتم من اللغات في جمع "حم" ثلاث لغات : (آل حم) +  (حواميم) + (حاميمات) , وبقي جمع رابع , وهو الجمع على : (ذوات حم) : قال  القرطبي في تفسيره :
(.. وقال أبو عبيدة: الحواميم سور في القرآن على  غير قياس ، وأنشد : "وبالحواميم التي قد سٌبِّعَتْ" , قال: والأَوْلى أن  تجمع بـ"ذوات حم" .
وروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " لكل شئ  ثمرة , وإن ثمرة القرآن ذوات حم , هن روضات حسان , مخصبات متجاورات ,  فمن أحب أن يرتع في رياض الجنة فليقرأ الحواميم ".) اهـ .

ـ و  أحببت أن أذيِّل بلطيفتين : 

1 ـ قال الطّبري في تفسيره : 
(اختلف  أهل التأويل فى معنى قوله : (حم) فقال بعضهم : هو حروف مقطعة من اسم الله  الذي هو الرحمن الرحيم ، وهو الحاء والميم منه ...وقال آخرون : هو قسم  أقسمه الله ، وهو اسم من أسماء الله ... وقال آخرون : بل هو اسم من أسماء  القرآن ... ـ [قال بعد أن نقل من قال بالأقوال الثلاثة بسنده , مشيراً إلى  الخلاف في أصل جواز جمع أسماء السور المبدوءة بحروف التهجي] ـ وحُدثت عن  معمر بن المثنى أنه قال: قال يونس ـ يعني الجرمي ـ : "ومن قال هذا القول ـ  أي أنها من أسماء القرآن ـ  فهو منكَرٌ عليه ، لأن السورة(حم) ساكنة الحروف  ، فخرجت مخرج التهجي ، وهذه أسماء سور خرجت متحركات ، وإذا سميت سورة بشيء  من هذه الأحرف المجزومة دخله الإعراب".
قال : والقول في ذلك عندي نظير  القول في أخواتها، وقد بيَّنا ذلك ، في قوله:(الم) ، ففي ذلك كفاية عن  إعادته في هذا الموضع، إذ كان القول في حم، وجميع ما جاء في القرآن على هذا  الوجه، أعني حروف التهجي قولا واحدا.) اهـ .[وانتصر الرازي للقول بأنها  أسماء في تفسيره] .

2 ـ قال الرازي في أول سورة (ق) :
(.. القسم  من الله وقع بأمر واحد ، كما في قوله تعالى : { والعصر } وقوله تعالى : {  والنجم } , وبحرف واحد : كما في قوله تعالى : { ص } و { ن } , ووقع بأمرين :  كما في قوله تعالى : { والضحى واليل إِذَا سجى } وفي قوله تعالى : {  والسماء والطارق } , وبحرفين : كما في قوله تعالى : { طه } و { طس } و { يس  } و { حم } , وبثلاثة أمور : كما في قوله تعالى : { والصافات . . .  فالزجرات . . . فالتاليات } , وبثلاثة أحرف : كما في { الم } وفي { طسم  والر } , وبأربعة أمور : كما في { والذريات } وفي { والسماء ذَاتِ البروج }  وفي { والتين }  , وبأربعة أحرف : كما في { المص المر } , وبخمسة أمور :  كما في { والطور } وفي { والمرسلات } وفي { والنازعات } وفي { والفجر } ,  وبخمسة أحرف : كما في { كهيعص وحمعسق } , ولم يقسم بأكثر من خمسة أشياء إلا  في سورة واحدة وهي { والشمس وضحاها } ولم يقسم بأكثر من خمسة أصول ، لأنه  يجمع كلمة الاستثقال ، ولما استثقل حين ركب لمعنى كان استثقالها ـ حين ركب  من غير إحاطة العلم بالمعنى أو لا لمعنى  ـ كان أشد .) اهـ .

----------

